# should I move him?



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

OH YAY!! 

I just got a call from the barn I wanted to go to. I can go there at the beginning of next month or beginning of June. 

FYI This is the difference in the barn where I'm at to the one I want to go to.

*Current barn:*
$100/mo

_Includes:_
indoor arena
They'll feed twice daily
large box stall
indoor bathing station w/hot and cold water
tack room

_does not include:_
stall cleaning
hay
turnout - only have one day a week to turn outdoors
Bedding

*The barn I want to go to:*
$225 partial care

_Includes:_
grass and or alfalfa hay
twice daily feedings
daily turnout - weather permitting (24/7 in summer)
indoor arena
round pen
bedding
large stall
indoor bathing station w/hot and cold
Lots of trails right off property
tack room...

Full care $275 = they'll muck out the stall for me... but with turn out all day in summer won't need to very often.

So... opinions... should I switch barns? I pay $75 or so a month on hay and so I'm pretty much paying $175 for what I have right now... so it's only about $50 dollars more per month...
I guess I'm asking, would you consider it worth it to have turnouts and trails and not to worry about buying hay? Oh ya... and having a round pen available...


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd make the switch. I think turnout is important and good for them, but that's JMO. Also, I'd want the trails and the round pen. :]


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

How much notice should I give my barn when I do want to move? Do you think a whole month or a couple weeks?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I think a two weeks would be adequate, but you can always call and ask on their policy.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I think this new place sounds great! The price is very reasonable for what it includes. I agree with LK, that turnout is really important for your horse. I'd love to see pics of this place!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

manhirwen said:


> How much notice should I give my barn when I do want to move? Do you think a whole month or a couple weeks?


What does your contract say?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

make the switch, but find out what they find good notice. If you decide you want to go back later(for whatever reasons) you don't want to have burned any bridges. I've had boarders give a month, 2 weeks, a week, and I've had some just cut & run with no warning. Generally, stable owners kind of have an idea when their boarders are getting ready to leave, and Usually it's not an issue any which way, but it does sting when you're out of town, and you get the phone call from the temp barn manager ...'susie q just loaded up her horses, and is rummaging the tack room....' 
Be considerate, and keep the door open. You may never go back, but you may get there, and find it's not as great as you hoped...Good luck, and enjoy the trails!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh I plan to be considerate to the barn. I really like the people but I need a round pen to work with Wiski so I think they'll understand. I Hope. I'll go look at the contract again just to make sure. Since I have a whole months worth of hay left I wouldn't mind waiting till June but I don't want to miss out on this barn.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

The date to leave is usually set in your contract like mls said. However, for most places it is pretty common to give a 30 days notice.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

The new barn would be easier for you, and better for you horse. $275 is cheap. I used to board for $200 a month, but the vet came out every two weeks to check her over (even if she didnt need it) and we had to pay for it. Its usually $600 around here for all the new place has. Good luck!
Anny


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Turn out everyday is worth it. And I know of people who get paid $10 per stall they muck, so $50 extra a month isn't much at all.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Moved him to the new barn today. Funny thing is, there is another Mustang called Whiskey at the new barn that he's going to be pasture buddies with! Right now they have him in the round pen to get used to the place and other horses. His pasture buddies are going to be mares. lol


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice! I hope he fits in. good luck!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd add something funny about yesterday. When I was watching Wiski settle in I was talking to one of the gentlemen that was there loading some hay in a truck. We were talking about natural horsemanship and all and he said he knew Pat Parelli personally... He also said parelli is a bit 'off' in the head. OH YA and that he works with his horses for MONTHS in advance to any of his videos and clinics. He said, "Parelli works with his horses twice daily, that's why everyone thinks he's so good"


----------



## Ahsisi (Apr 13, 2009)

Most places are a 30 day notice. But I think the new place sounds great. Turnout is SO important for your horse. I would switch on that alone, not to mention they will clean your stall for you and provide feed for the small difference in price. Good luck!


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

As far as the notice went, I called the other BO before I moved him or made any solid plans and she said that if I wanted to move before the beginning of next month it was no problem whatsoever. I offered to stay till the end of next month but she was insistent that it was fine. They are very nice people who own my old barn so we're on good terms.


----------



## Racker (Apr 27, 2009)

Your horse will be much happier with daily turnout. I don't know how I feel about Pat Parelli. I think he comes off as arrogant sometimes but I don't believe that he isn't good. I think he may be somewhat of a jerk though.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Update: He is SO much happier now!!! He's the horse I went and bought again! He MIGHT even be kid safe in time with some work. It's WELL worth the money to see him so happy with life.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, turnout is important! Do it


----------

